# Justin Bieber traf Barbara Palvin heimlich in Miami



## beachkini (23 Dez. 2012)

​
Derzeit gilt Selena Gomez gemeinhin als die Schuldige an der erneuten Trennung von Justin Bieber. Sie soll ihn wenige Wochen nach der Versöhnung abserviert haben, ließ sich dann kurz darauf sogar mit einem neuen Kerl flirtend ablichten. Klar, dass Justins Fans da wutentbrannt sind und auf das Girl schimpfen, das wiederholt sein Herz brach.

Liegt der Sachverhalt am Ende jedoch umgekehrt? Die 20-Jährige wirkte die letzte Woche über traurig und verloren, während Justin Bieber auf Twitter Scherze verbreitet und anscheinend prächtige Laune hat. Nun kam heraus, dass er sich am 8. Dezember erneut mit „Victoria’s Secret“-Model Barbara Palvin traf – der Grund für die ursprüngliche Trennung von Selena, nachdem die beiden bereits bei seinem Auftritt während ihrer Fashionshow flirteten.

Barbara Palvin wurde vor Justin Biebers Tourbus gesichtet

„Justin und Barbara waren zusammen in Miami. Sie sind nicht verlegen darüber, dass sie miteinander abhängen und sich näherkommen“, verriet ein Freund von Justin Bieber dem „Life & Style Magazine“. Obwohl die 19-jährige Schöne angeblich einen Freund hat, ließ sie sich vor Ort vor dem Tourbus des Sängers ablichten und trug dabei sogar sein offizielles Tournee-Shirt. Selena Gomez hatte bei der Versöhnung die Regeln klar gemacht, an die sich Justin Bieber offenbar nicht hielt. (celebrity.de/)


----------



## Punisher (20 Feb. 2013)

na und????


----------



## MeisterMole (24 Feb. 2013)

Ich finds eher unheimlich als heimlich


----------



## Sachse (24 Feb. 2013)

und da die News drei Monate alt ist, muss man da nicht mehr drauf antworten


----------

